
Ask HN: Checklist of Good/Healthy Habits? - sp527
Does anyone know of a good checklist of healthy habits (e.g. stand more, floss, multivitamin daily, SPF moisturizer, meditate, etc). I&#x27;m looking for something as comprehensive as possible. Thanks!
======
PaulHoule
Standing too much can hurt you too. There is no scientific evidence for
flossing. There is lots of controversy about sunscreens, ...

